# Looking for a Group



## GoodKingJayIII (May 25, 2005)

Hey everyone.  I've graduated from college and am currently looking for a group of gamers I can play with on a regular basis.  I'm mostly looking in the Baltimore area, but I could travel to Washington DC, Northern VA, or anywhere else within about 1.5 hours.

I've been roleplaying for about 7 years, mostly Dungeons and Dragons, but recently I've gotten interested in a variety of other games like Vampire:  The Requiem, SWRPG, d20 Modern, and Living Greyhawk.  I've DMed DnD, Arcana Unearthed/Evolved, Mutants & Masterminds.  I've also done some writing for Blue Devil Games and playtesting for Malhavoc Press.  Currently I'd really like to play in a game of Arcana Evolved, Eberron, Mutants & Masterminds, or d20 Future.  I'm also a good GM, but I prefer to get to know people before I do that.  I prefer d20, but I'm also not picky when it comes to roleplaying.  I'll learn most any system and pick it up relatively quickly.  If you're looking for a player please drop me a line at goodkingjayiii [at] yahoo [dot] com.  Thanks!


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 23, 2005)

My group currently plays in the Upper Marlboro Area. We meet once or twice a Month depending on work schedules and play in the older versions of D&D. (2nd edition) We play in the Dragonlance gaming world and the game is an ongoing epic with many options for Personal character development, making up backgrounds and such. 

The group itself isn't a bunch of rule lawyers but a very relaxed easy going group that loves to have fun creativity. We are a mature bunch youngest being me at 26 up to the fifties so you can imagine we are definately Old school. If you need books or miniatures and such I have means of buying them and letting you borrow my set if needs be. The game is both very story driven and alot of classic Hack n Slash combats.  If you are interested send me a line back and perhaps we can work this out for you to come for the next time.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jul 24, 2005)

*Check out the following link:  *http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140212 

I, as well as another player, am from Baltimore and the game has just moved to about 1/2 hr away.  If you ended up joining that game we also might be able to work out some sort of carpooling.


----------



## The_Universe (Jul 24, 2005)

I GM the game that Cuteasaurus mentions - we'd love to have an extra player!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 24, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I GM the game that Cuteasaurus mentions - we'd love to have an extra player!



 *waves*  And I'm another one of the players.


----------

